# Which place is shown on this image?



## larifari (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello there 
I recently stumbled upon this beautiful picture and tried to look for its source, because I couldn't figure out which place it is supposed to depict. It can't be Gondolin, because of the surrounding forest, can't be Caras Galadhon because no tree houses and it doesn't look like the drawings Alan Lee did of Rivendell. Of course it might be that it's not lotr related at all, but with a google reverse image search it always shows up as lotr wallpaper. I'd also really like to know who the painter was. Would be great if anyone could help me View attachment 5663


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I came across this recently, too, and I _think _it is supposed to be Rivendell. I'll look again.

And welcome to the forum, larifari! 

Update: Well, I was wrong, apparently 
Not for the first time! 

Though I do believe I first saw it on a Middle Earth-related site, the title of the painting is "Tolstadt", by South African artist Sarel Theron. You can buy a print:

https://m.imagekind.com/tolstadt_art?IMID=78d4fb79-6d08-4a4a-a5e0-a440127605bf

The unframed prints are reasonably priced.


----------



## larifari (Nov 9, 2018)

Ahh wow thanks a lot!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 9, 2018)

No problem -- you piqued my curiosity! 

The architecture certainly doesn't fit -- though I've seen stranger ME interpretations. But I'd be surprised if the landscape wasn't at least partially inspired by Rivendell.

Those fairy towers and minarets remind me of one of my favorite illustrators of an earlier generation, Hannes Bok:


----------



## Gilgaearel (Nov 11, 2018)

My computer's wallpaper!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2018)

I have this Hannes Bok on my phone lockscreen:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 11, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> No problem -- you piqued my curiosity!
> 
> The architecture certainly doesn't fit -- though I've seen stranger ME interpretations. But I'd be surprised if the landscape wasn't at least partially inspired by Rivendell.
> 
> ...


These remind me of the Eastern countries in my own High Fantasy, or, at least, is inspiring them!


Thanks, Squint!


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2018)

You're welcome, CL. Interesting you mention that -- I recall reading on a forum someone saying they wanted to use Bok's "world" as a setting for a D&D campaign.

BTW: a Google Image search will turn up many more of his.

Unfortunately, as with so many illustrators of the Pulp era, his work was sold outright to publishers, who valued it only for its temporary use for selling magazines, so much was destroyed afterwards.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 11, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Unfortunately, as with so many illustrators of the Pulp era, his work was sold outright to publishers, who valued it only for its temporary use for selling magazines, so much was destroyed afterwards.





That's rough...........




CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, and a continuing sorrow for collectors and people who appreciate artwork from the Pulps.

Especially sad in the case of Bok, as he died pretty much in poverty, and his landlord threw the art he still possessed out in the street. Some was saved by a friend who had happened to come by to see him, IIRC.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Nov 11, 2018)

Sarel Theron's style is like Alan Lee's imho.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 11, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes, and a continuing sorrow for collectors and people who appreciate artwork from the Pulps.
> 
> Especially sad in the case of Bok, as he died pretty much in poverty, and his landlord threw the art he still possessed out in the street. Some was saved by a friend who had happened to come by to see him, IIRC.


Poor Guy. I think this art is especially unique! 



Some people are just not appreciated enough...






CL


----------

